# Links Directory



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd just like to draw everyones attention to Hephestos Links Directory.

It's a user contributed links directory, the more sites you can suggest the better.

Simply visit here http://www.heresy-online.net/links/

Click the submit a link box http://www.heresy-online.net/links/addlink.php?c=0

and add any wargames related links to the most suitable category. If you can't find an appropriate category send a short pm to Hephesto detailing your problem.

He reviews and verifies new links on a daily basis. We aren't fussy, if you arent sure if a link is appropriate or not post it up and let him decide. :wink:

Thanks,

Jez


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Good going Jez!

So keep em coming guys, I'm working on getting the entire resourcelist uploaded as well. Should take me another 2-3 weeks but it is happening, in addition you can expect a lott of totally new stuff as well as I've already gathered 2 pages of new stuff!


Cheers,


-Hephesto-


----------

